# D800 just took DXO Mark top spot...



## bchernicoff (Mar 23, 2012)

Very impressive that the ISO score essentially matches the D4. Wow, just Wow.

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/News/DxOMark-news/The-Nikon-D800-is-the-new-king-of-DxOMark-with-a-score-of-95


----------



## meli (Mar 23, 2012)

Dxomark is getting hammered

Considering that it refers to a 36mp sensor the results are just insane. Congrats to the engineering team behind it.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 23, 2012)

*Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

Just saw this over at Nikon Rumors... 

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/03/23/nikon-d800-gets-tested-at-dxomark-gets-the-1-spot.aspx/


----------



## TAR (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

great news..canon already lost me..my first FF (D800) camera going to be the best one


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



TAR said:


> great news..canon already lost me..my first FF (D800) camera going to be the best one



Then why are you posting here?


----------



## TAR (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



EYEONE said:


> TAR said:
> 
> 
> > great news..canon already lost me..my first FF (D800) camera going to be the best one
> ...



to let the people know ;D


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

This is a really interesting result but I dont understand how the D800 can have an ISO performance almost as good as the D4 according to the DxO chart. Image sample dont suggest that.

There must be something I am missing here!


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

Kudos to Nikon. Since the D800 beats the Phase One IQ180 according to this test, I suppose all the medium format guys will be switching to Nikon


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

dilbert, they also significantly improved the AF on the 5D3.

I feel the tests DxO runs is heavily biased towards Nikon anyways. It's hard to believe not a single Canon camera is in the top 10, and the 7D isn't even in the top 50.


----------



## Orion (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

So the mkIII is going to get 96+ points!?!?!?!? 

meh, I am still pissed off at Canon for making Canadian residents pay 300 more than our U.S. friends . . . . the $$ is even or above par by a penny, and last time I checked my money and "loyalty" to Canon was as good as our U.S. counterparts. Also, how on earth can Canon not add all the video bells and whistles on the mkIII, for that price. 

The way I see it, people need to stop being so militant when it comes to defending either Nikon or Canon and actually think like consumers instead of trying to make up excuses for either company for god's sake. From one of the reviews posted on the news page, we get info that a mediocre camera has better video options/quality than the mkIII, and aside from that the D800 has better video optionsthan the mkIII . . although the mkIII does appear to have better video output (?).

I am more comfortable with Canon, but that doesn't mean I have to be a donkey . . . 

I am styill going to wait for the mkIII reviews on DP and DxO, and then make a desicion as to what to do. . . . . I have to make that decision since I am being forced to pay a premium for something that might be bested by a cheaper camera, etc etc etc. . . . I need to weigh things, and I don;t give a damn abouty either company's hoorays or fandom crap. . . . I just want products that make sense in every way as opposed to another manufacturer. SO far it's still the mkIII, but my sights are on the 1Dx. . . .

more perspective:

"Overall score: 1st (95)
With its 4-point lead, the Nikon D800 has become the new sensor of reference — and with an unmatched quality-to-price ratio to boot: among the 8 top cameras, it is by far the least expensive (with an announced price of less than 3000 $)."


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

Haha V8 =) As far as I can recall with the DxO goes, nikon's sensors, according to their tests, have always bested Canon's sensors, or at least in the last half decade or so... Whether it was D700 vs 5d2, 50D or 7D vs D300(s) or D90, etc... Coincidence? maybe. Bias based on testing method? Maybe. Nikon has better sensors? maybe. I definately am not going to start sensationalizing Canon or flaming DxO. Frankly, if DxO tests the 5d3 and finds it better than the D800, i would be shocked. But in the end, i think image quality on all these upper tier cameras are getting so good across the board that we are really splitting hairs with these numbers... Do i think canon will release a big MP monster within 12-16 months? I can definitely see it, after all they have a reputation for wanting to prove who's shlong is longer in that department, but in the end the 5d3 is a fine camera and I cant wait to shoot with mine.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



Chewy734 said:


> dilbert, they also significantly improved the AF on the 5D3.
> 
> I feel the tests DxO runs is heavily biased towards Nikon anyways. It's hard to believe not a single Canon camera is in the top 10, and the 7D isn't even in the top 50.



That is the interesting thing. According to DXO the 7D sensor rates very poorly but I'm not sure I could tell the difference between it and the D7000 sensor in an actual image.

And I'm really confused by the DXO rating on ISO. The real world images do NOT reflect what those numbers are saying. Maybe it has to do with upscaling or whatever (I don't know much about that however). Maybe someone can explain better.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



EYEONE said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert, they also significantly improved the AF on the 5D3.
> ...



Exactly my point... we are getting to worked up with numbers and not enough on final output/quality. We're splitting hairs.


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



EYEONE said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert, they also significantly improved the AF on the 5D3.
> ...



I agree with you...and it would be a marketing disaster if DxO was to rate the ISO of the mkIII lower then the D800 when Canon said they kept the MP low to get better ISO! But I still dont buy the ISO number for the D800...


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



dilbert said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > EYEONE said:
> ...



No. I would say it is equally good with different attributes.


----------



## Orion (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



dilbert said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > EYEONE said:
> ...



They wouldn't . . . they would be "vindicated" and happy and joyous haha. . .

with props given to DxO!

BUT that didn't happen, and that never hyappened except with Nikon sensors, etc . . .


----------



## thewallbanger (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



Chewy734 said:


> I feel the tests DxO runs is heavily biased towards Nikon anyways. It's hard to believe not a single Canon camera is in the top 10, and the 7D isn't even in the top 50.



Those sensor tests are pretty objective. I don't see any reason for DxO to misrepresent their findings.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



dilbert said:


> So in case anyone from Canon is reading (or someone that knows someone at Canon), this is the kind of sensor performance we are (or should I say were!) expecting with the 5DIII.
> 
> From all of the early testing thus far, it is quite clear that the 5DIII will be nowhere near the D800 in terms of sensor performance.
> 
> ...



While I'm not jumping the Canon ship, I have had a D800e on order for almost a month. But Dilbert is quite right. I just received an email from B&H that said that they have no idea when Nikon will deliver their stock and that I should prepare to wait for 2 months to receive mine. This is what I was concerned about when I placed the order and now I'm more concerned as ever. However my Canon gear (5DMK2) is still will service me just fine with all that great glass. I have prepared by buying the Nikon 14-24mm on my 5d2 using the Novoflex adapter. I've just finished more testing so I pretty much know how the funky markings on the Novoflex translate into F-stops (very roughly). It is like going back in time for me.

From a Canon point of view - what good is having the top rated sensor (NikonD800) if there is no way to actually BUY the camera. Actually a very good point.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



dilbert said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Haha V8 =) As far as I can recall with the DxO goes, nikon's sensors, according to their tests, have always bested Canon's sensors, or at least in the last half decade or so... Whether it was D700 vs 5d2, 50D or 7D vs D300(s) or D90, etc... Coincidence? maybe. Bias based on testing method? Maybe. Nikon has better sensors? maybe. I definately am not going to start sensationalizing Canon or flaming DxO. Frankly, if DxO tests the 5d3 and finds it better than the D800, i would be shocked. But in the end, i think image quality on all these upper tier cameras are getting so good across the board that we are really splitting hairs with these numbers... Do i think canon will release a big MP monster within 12-16 months? I can definitely see it, after all they have a reputation for wanting to prove who's shlong is longer in that department, but in the end the 5d3 is a fine camera and I cant wait to shoot with mine.
> ...



Dilbert, I'm not arguing there isn't room for improvement but quite frankly, if you want a canon sensor that will test better across the board on DxO, forget it... aint going to happen any time soon... Much like every review website, they all found the 7D as good if not better than the D300s, DPR saying it was a D300 killer, but DxO you would never have gotten that impression. Plus, for what it's worth, the 5d3 is a better camera across the board than the 5d2, even though it's sensor is very close in low ISO's... The D700 tests well vs the 5d2... but that hasn't stopped national geographics staff and contract photogs from using the 5d2 out in the field. I'm sure you've heards of the magazine, they wouldn't allow crap into their magazine... just saying.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



Orion said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



I appreciate you answering for me ( : ) but I absolutely would. I've never put much stock in DXO. I wasn't the one that said they were biased against Canon. I don't think they are bias I just think they are ultimately useless.


----------



## Orion (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

still, though . .. shouldn;t we all be waiting instead for the much more in depth dpreview scores . . . . they take longer to complete a review and they make it much more in depth . . so we can stop reading the DxO site's asterisks /reminders about the final scores they post. . . .


----------



## HughHowey (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



TAR said:


> great news..canon already lost me..my first FF (D800) camera going to be the best one



Same here. I just check in now and then to watch this train wreck of epic proportions. I've gone from disappointment to disgust. No USB 3.0? Some of the decisions are just weird. Laziness and trying to protect their own line while Nikon and Sony take market share.

I hope I can offload these lenses.


----------



## RichATL (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

The thing everyone should keep in mind is that DXO isn't testing with Lenses yet... It's testing JUST THE SENSOR...

While it may be the best sensor available...
the consensus on every review that I've seen is that it is TOO GOOD...
How is it that even possible?
Well, the lenses can't hold up to the quality of the sensor...
one brief example is Chromatic aberration...
If the 85 1.4 was producing a 1.5 px wide magenta fringe on the D700, it'll now produce a 3px wide aberration. 
Sensor size didn't change... but the number of recording pixels increased.. increasing resolution.. but simultaneously increasing artifacts caused by lens flaws.

The true test will be when they start running lens tests on the camera.

Until then...I wouldn't even sweat it...

OH... FYI... a few years back canon halted development on the 1DsIV because the sensor they were developing was better than their glass...


----------



## KeithR (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



dilbert said:


> In the past they wrote an article on how the S95's sensor performed better than that of the D3s. Does that sound like bias towards Nikon to you?



And does that sound like a _remotely_ credible conclusion to you?

I don't think DxO is "biased" _per se_ but I do believe that their methodology is _inherently_ skewed against Canon sensor technology, and not necessarily in a fair - or significant-to-the-end-result - way.

Someone else has suggested he'd expect that _in Real World use_, there'd be very little between the 7D and D7000: I can say _with absolute rock-solid certainty_ that he's right, because I've torture-tested umpteen D7000 files in comparison to my 7D's output (I shoot shoulder-to-shoulder with someone who regularly uses a D7000) and _in actual use_ there's absolutely sweet FA to choose between them - even when hammering the shadows in PP - once you're beyond 100 ISO.

Yet that _tiny little advantage_ - the extra usable DR at base ISO - gets the D7000 a hugely "superior" DxO rating, which is _utterly irrelevant_ in the Real World. 

Frankly, I couldn't give a toss about what DxO has to say about either the D800 or the 5D Mk III: _my eyes_ tell me what I need to know, and everything I've seen so far suggests that while each will have its strengths, neither will be significantly better than the other at the image level.

And _nothing else_ matters.


----------



## KeithR (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



HughHowey said:


> to watch this train wreck of epic proportions.



Oh, don't be such a bloody drama queen.


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

Even though I like DxO kind of a reference database and I do look at the data they publish,

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/News/DxOMark-news/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f-2.8L-IS-II-USM-measurements-and-review

suggests 70-200 f/2.8 II is softer than version 1. Upon complaints, they had controlled the results and suggested the results were correct if I am not mistaken...

Maybe biased, maybe not, their scores do not tell the whole story either way... IMHO anyway...


----------



## JR (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



well_dunno said:


> Even though I like DxO kind of a reference database and I do look at the data they publish,
> 
> http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/News/DxOMark-news/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f-2.8L-IS-II-USM-measurements-and-review
> 
> ...



Interesting because that lens is soooooooo sharp!


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

indeed!


----------



## unfocused (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



> But in the end, i think image quality on all these upper tier cameras are getting so good across the board that we are really splitting hairs with these numbers



True that. In fact, I'd say that's the case with almost all the DSLRs, even the Rebels. Make a 16x20 print from any Canon or Nikon and for 99% of shooting conditions, no one will be able to tell the difference between the $700 and the $6,000 camera. 

The debates on this forum remind me of Sayre's Law: "Academic politics is the most vicious and bitter form of politics, because the stakes are so *low*."


----------



## preppyak (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



EYEONE said:


> That is the interesting thing. According to DXO the 7D sensor rates very poorly but I'm not sure I could tell the difference between it and the D7000 sensor in an actual image.





RichATL said:


> The true test will be when they start running lens tests on the camera.


That's what makes the sensor rating sort of irrelevant as a whole. The sensor is only as good as the glass you put in front of it. So, if anything, DxO is saying that Nikon lenses are generally inferior, if people loved the 5dMII more than its competitors, yet the competitors sensors were better.

As for the ISO #'s, DxO does say to take them with a grain of salt.


> As with all DxOMark scores, we take into account only image quality. It does not address such other important criteria as image signal processing, mechanical robustness, ease of use, flexibility. These scores are obtained after normalization see “Detailed computation of DxOMark Sensor normalization” for more information.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



unfocused said:


> > But in the end, i think image quality on all these upper tier cameras are getting so good across the board that we are really splitting hairs with these numbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true!

I'd applaud you if I could.


----------



## WilliamG (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



KeithR said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > In the past they wrote an article on how the S95's sensor performed better than that of the D3s. Does that sound like bias towards Nikon to you?
> ...



I could not agree more with this statement. These numbers are all well and good, but seriously.... who CARES?! If you want to take side-by-side photos from two different bodies and compare them, perfect! But these numbers games are just silly, especially with no lenses on the cameras.

lol judging what camera is the best with no lens on just boggles my mind.


----------



## lol (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

It might help understand the DxO tests and what they mean. Which basically means you should ignore the overall score and look at the components contributing to it.

The "colour depth" score I believe is influenced in large part by the strength of the colour filters. Stronger colour filters lead to better colour separation, at the cost of more light lost. Canon have generally used weaker filters, especially the red one, and can give noticeably colour differences. Unless Canon have changed there, this isn't a strong spot.

The "dynamic range" score appears to be derived from the maximum at low ISO, where Nikon/Sony/Pentax have in recent times been doing something to get more range at low ISO. Canon so far has not. So this is another weak area for Canon.

Finally, there is the "low light ISO" score. I believe this is a simple measurement of signal to noise level. Where it may deviate from practice is I do not believe it has consideration for the character of noise. That is, some types of noise patterns may be more objectionable even if it is of the same nominal level.

Overall... regardless of how the sensor performs, I wouldn't expect the 5D3 to score well unless Canon are doing something radically different in the sensor from the past, which as far as can be gathered so far, doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



WilliamG said:


> I could not agree more with this statement. These numbers are all well and good, but seriously.... who CARES?! If you want to take side-by-side photos from two different bodies and compare them, perfect! But these numbers games are just silly, especially with no lenses on the cameras.



I'm eagerly awaiting the moment when Canon releases a high mp body at last - my prediction is that numbers will matter again when our brand is in the leading position... if that should ever happen again.



unfocused said:


> True that. In fact, I'd say that's the case with almost all the DSLRs, even the Rebels. Make a 16x20 print from any Canon or Nikon and for 99% of shooting conditions, no one will be able to tell the difference between the $700 and the $6,000 camera.



... as long as you don't crop too much! Which is more necessary when using a prime lens, but imho is one of the main advancements in digital photography in comparison to the good ol' days. But usually I'm the one stating that you're just fine with standard rebel gear and don't need a ff body to get a good picture 



unfocused said:


> The debates on this forum remind me of Sayre's Law: "Academic politics is the most vicious and bitter form of politics, because the stakes are so *low*."



... "low stakes" is relative: Spending a good part of your savings for your recreation is a serious thing to some (including me), and for professional photography it's worth money and concerns your future to have an edge.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



Marsu42 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > The debates on this forum remind me of Sayre's Law: "Academic politics is the most vicious and bitter form of politics, because the stakes are so *low*."
> ...



It is but we're getting to the point where differences are getting so razor thin, such as sensor test scores, 51 vs 61 AF points, etc... You give a professional photographer a 5d3 and top of the line lens and a D800 with equivalent lens or even a 1dx and D4 or D3s for that matter and lens, print all at 16x20, I doubt you will be able to tell one from another. Heck i'm up for that... Anyone want to mail me all those cameras and lenses for testing purposes, i'm willing to test and get back to you all with the results =)


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



Marsu42 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > The debates on this forum remind me of Sayre's Law: "Academic politics is the most vicious and bitter form of politics, because the stakes are so *low*."
> ...



That was not the point. I believe he's referring to the stakes of forum arguments.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

I fully expect these results to be discredited in a board based on canon gear, but regardless, the nikon D800 is indeed a home run hit and at a price point that should be praised. The dynamic range alone shows just how nikon/sony know what they are doing sensorwise and its low light score puts to rest a lot of the fears about 36MP. It is an amazing acomplishment even if it is not #1 at everything.

let's not filter things with a canon lens (no pun intended). this is a great body and deserves recognition as one.



EYEONE said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert, they also significantly improved the AF on the 5D3.
> ...



they explain it themselves. don't look at the overall score for answers on that. look at all the numbers. dynamic range, color depth, etc. not just at the final number. Like ALL synthetic tests, you may find the differences in the actual images you make to not be as great. 



> I'm eagerly awaiting the moment when Canon releases a high mp body at last - my prediction is that numbers will matter again when our brand is in the leading position... if that should ever happen again.



well said. what's the point of trying to pretend things like these don't matter when they don't read favorably to our choices and then switch opinions when they justify our decisions. why can't people just enjoy what they have instead of pointlessly comparing it to make them feel good.



> The thing everyone should keep in mind is that DXO isn't testing with Lenses yet... It's testing JUST THE SENSOR...
> 
> While it may be the best sensor available...
> the consensus on every review that I've seen is that it is TOO GOOD...
> ...



that is off course NOT correct. pixel pitch is what is the main factor. the D800 has a more forgiving pixel pitch than a 7D and the same as a D7000, neither which stresses lenses beyond what they can deliver confortably. 36 sounds like a lot but they are spread out. it is harder on a lens to resolve a single 7D image than a D800 image. So far I think few complain their lenses can't handle the 7D or D7000. I don't see why the D800 changes anything in that regard.


----------



## Orion (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

talking about biased DxO mark scores when the D800 is scored @ 95, compared to the Phase One Q180, which stands @ 91?????? That must be a whole lot of bias there! :

I also don't really care about pixel/atomic level views of a camera, which is why I stay on the subject that if a camera costs so much more money than a competitor that offers the same AND more, then I need to stop in my tracks and ask questions and ponder things . . . . especially since Canon sells more cameras than practically Nikon and Sony combined (*?), or close to it. 

5DmkIII is a great camera, as is the D800 . . for sure! There is another side to it though, and it has nothing to do with pixel peeping. . .


----------



## RichATL (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



psolberg said:


> that is off course NOT correct. pixel pitch is what is the main factor. the D800 has a more forgiving pixel pitch than a 7D and the same as a D7000, neither which stresses lenses beyond what they can deliver confortably. 36 sounds like a lot but they are spread out. it is harder on a lens to resolve a single 7D image than a D800 image. So far I think few complain their lenses can't handle the 7D or D7000. I don't see why the D800 changes anything in that regard.



Actually its a simple matter of physics...
The sensor size didn't change... but the number of pixes tripled (between the D700 and the D800)
No matter HOW you look at it... the higher the resolving power of the sensor, the better... but on the same token... the flaws of the lenses are also increased.

a 1px wide CA on D700 witha particular lens WILL equate to a 3px CA on the D800...
Need a calculator?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



psolberg said:


> I fully expect these results to be discredited in a board based on canon gear, but regardless, the nikon D800 is indeed a home run hit and at a price point that should be praised. The dynamic range alone shows just how nikon/sony know what they are doing sensorwise and its low light score puts to rest a lot of the fears about 36MP. It is an amazing acomplishment even if it is not #1 at everything.
> 
> let's not filter things with a canon lens (no pun intended). this is a great body and deserves recognition as one.
> 
> ...



Indeed the D800 is a fine camera... no one is disputing this or even saying the canon 5d3 is superior to that of the D800... it is what it is... but then again, everything in consideration, it is what it is, a tool. For what it's worth as well, the D7000 was a 16MP apc and the 7d was 18Mp... The 7D if made into a full frame, would be approx 45-46MP which would put the D700 closer to 40Mp, more dense than the D800, but that's neither here nor there... The 36MP is closer to the 12-13MP APS-C sensor. Everyone seems to be losing the fact and purpose in looking at these tests... just because the D800 may have a #1 sensor on one websites test based on their conclusions, valid or not, does not mean that the 5d3 is crap. It doesn't diminish the 5d3 in it's role or place or purpose. Both are very fine cameras... It isn't one or nothing... Best or not... all this debate is silly. It's like being pissed that you got honor roll in school but not Valedictorian... Lets just settle down, enjoy our cameras, and if the 5d3 or any canon camera doesn't tickle your fancy, dont get it or find some other camera that does do it for you. It doesn't make your decision or our decisions any more right or wrong, it is what it is.


----------



## CNfuzzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

I thought the new Canon and Nikon were actually 14bits - max theoretical DR would be 14 stops. DxOMark DR score for the D800 is 14.4 Evs. Am I missing anything?


----------



## psolberg (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



RichATL said:


> psolberg said:
> 
> 
> > that is off course NOT correct. pixel pitch is what is the main factor. the D800 has a more forgiving pixel pitch than a 7D and the same as a D7000, neither which stresses lenses beyond what they can deliver confortably. 36 sounds like a lot but they are spread out. it is harder on a lens to resolve a single 7D image than a D800 image. So far I think few complain their lenses can't handle the 7D or D7000. I don't see why the D800 changes anything in that regard.
> ...


you're wrong, peirod.

it is a matter of physics and the physics of surface area tells us that 36MP full frame is more spread out than 18MP of an APSC sensor. It is basic geometry. therefore the same CA fringe of say 1mm recorded on the surface of a denser sensor will look LARGER than on the less dense sensor regardless of their pixel count when viewed at 100% cropping becaus the denser sensor has an inherited LARGER magnification when viewed on your screen at 100% crops, and thus it will MAGNIFY CA and other flaws. need a calculator? pixel pitch is what matters, NOT pixel count because the areas are NOT THE SAME!

the bottom line is that it is a myth that the d800 is more difficult to shoot or more demanding than the D7000 which has less pixel density than the 7D. So in this regard the 7D is by far more problematic. not hearing much complains from 7D's so D800 shooters are A-ok. period.

several nikon "experts' have already came out and said it
http://bythom.com/


----------



## lol (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



Orion said:


> talking about biased DxO mark scores when the D800 is scored @ 95, compared to the Phase One Q180, which stands @ 91?????? That must be a whole lot of bias there! :



I haven't looked at that specific Phase One sensor, but in general medium format digital sensors use CCD technology, which work great at low ISO but don't do so well at high ISO.



CNfuzzy said:


> I thought the new Canon and Nikon were actually 14bits - max theoretical DR would be 14 stops. DxOMark DR score for the D800 is 14.4 Evs. Am I missing anything?



Bit depth isn't EV range. Bit depth represents the resolution in the dynamic representation.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



EYEONE said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Exactly. Thanks EYEONE. Plus, the stakes are low because the technology these days is so good overall that most of these comparisons are equivalent to splitting the hairs on a gnat's knee.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



KeithR said:


> Frankly, I couldn't give a toss about what DxO has to say about either the D800 or the 5D Mk III: _my eyes_ tell me what I need to know, and everything I've seen so far suggests that while each will have its strengths, neither will be significantly better than the other at the image level.
> 
> And _nothing else_ matters.



This point is key! Great images aren't judged by the technical specs of the cameras used to capture them. It's just some dude looking at it and saying, "dayum, that's one [email protected] shot." Personally, based on what little we've seen so far, I prefer "the look" of the 5D3's files over the D800 for no other reason than they just look better to me. Depending on a person's bias, maybe that perception changes at the pixel-peeping level, but no one other than tech heads uses pixel peeping as a means of judging the artistic value of an image.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



V8Beast said:


> KeithR said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, I couldn't give a toss about what DxO has to say about either the D800 or the 5D Mk III: _my eyes_ tell me what I need to know, and everything I've seen so far suggests that while each will have its strengths, neither will be significantly better than the other at the image level.
> ...



+1000 Couldn't agree more


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

OK, what follows is somewhat irrelevant, but I'll make the analogy anyway. In the hot rodding world, there are tech heads, and racers. Tech heads get hung up on an engine's specs. Racers just want to get to the finish line first, specs be damned. 

As far as specs are concerned, the motor in my race car is a dinosaur. It doesn't have dual overhead camshafts, multi-valve cylinder heads, gasoline direct injection, variable valve timing, or a turbocharger. It only turns 7,000 rpm, has just two valves per cylinder, and it still relies on a carburetor. Even so, it still makes 796 horsepower. I'm still waiting for one of these high-tech, DOHC, turbocharged, direct injection, variable valve-timing motors to beat my old dinosaur at the track  Consider this a long-winded way of saying that specs aren't everything.


----------



## Neeneko (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



V8Beast said:


> Kudos to Nikon. Since the D800 beats the Phase One IQ180 according to this test, I suppose all the medium format guys will be switching to Nikon



Or better yet, maybe it will poke the MF people to find ways to produce some more entry level backs or something. There are so many wonderful (and affordable) MF cameras floating around the used market, but the backs tend to be disproportionately expensive.. it would be nice if the D800 forced them to reevaluate their lineup and produce backs to take advantage of that rather untapped market....


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



Neeneko said:


> Or better yet, maybe it will poke the MF people to find ways to produce some more entry level backs or something. There are so many wonderful (and affordable) MF cameras floating around the used market, but the backs tend to be disproportionately expensive.. it would be nice if the D800 forced them to reevaluate their lineup and produce backs to take advantage of that rather untapped market....



That would be an outstanding benefits.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*



Neeneko said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kudos to Nikon. Since the D800 beats the Phase One IQ180 according to this test, I suppose all the medium format guys will be switching to Nikon
> ...



I completely agree. That's why I love competition, even if it comes in the form of a Nikon body.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Nikon D800 tested at DxOMark, gets the #1 spot*

There is no question that the D800 is an awesome camera. The problem is, as a professional wedding photographer, I have absolutely NO need for 36MP. That's WAYYYY to much for weddings, and most kinds of photography (except landscape) in general. So I for one applaud the Canon for making the 5DIII a perfect wedding and portrait photography camera at 22MP. 

So the question really is, Canon now has a great Sports Camera (1DX) and an awesome Wedding / Portrait Photography camera (5DIII), so what is it going to do to capture the other 1/3 of the photography market? A HUGE MP Camera MUST be on the way... There are people at canon reading this website. Something must be in the works, and fast. Otherwise Canon users users will be jumping ship at a record rate over to Nikon. I know a number of my Canon landscape friends already ordered the D800....


----------

